# Recommendation for Pant Fit over Dual Boa



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

dknj said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have a suggestion for a pant that is looser around the ankles to go over boots with dual BOAS. I got new boots with dual Boas and while my pants have zipper and gaiters, it does not fit well at all.


try on pants 1 size bigger. or pick baggy style pants (not all pants are created equal).


----------



## dknj (Nov 7, 2010)

Yea I can try that, but I don't like pants too long. I just wish someone would come up with a design with a better access to the BOAs


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I have the 686 Smarty pants. The snow gaiters on the legs have two circular cutouts with a velcro flap that goes over the circular hole. These pants were specifically meant for dual Boa boots.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

AcroPhile said:


> I have the 686 Smarty pants. The snow gaiters on the legs have two circular cutouts with a velcro flap that goes over the circular hole. These pants were specifically meant for dual Boa boots.


Yeah, those are sweet pants. I almost bought them but got the pants below as a bday present.

I have these exact Analogs and they work very well with dbl boa:

Analog Asset 2011 Blue Snow Pant at Zumiez : PDP


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

I have burton gungeon pants, and it was very hard to get them over dual boa k2's. They're baggy so I don't really understand how that happened. Trying pants on and putting them over your boots is probably the best idea.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

AcroPhile said:


> I have the 686 Smarty pants. The snow gaiters on the legs have two circular cutouts with a velcro flap that goes over the circular hole. These pants were specifically meant for dual Boa boots.


I have the same pants and I don't really like how that hole works with the boa. I find it much easier to just pull the gaiter down to just above the top boa so it is completely accessible. It's not like you really need the gaiter pulled down all the way.


----------



## dknj (Nov 7, 2010)

New or previous season pant, just wondering if anyone found a good pant. I am hoping to go to a store that has 686 to try those on soon.


----------

